# Salvatore, the ITALIAN LOVER



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A virile, middle-aged Italian gentleman named Salvatore was relaxing 
at his favorite bar in Rome when he managed to attract a spectacular 
young blond woman.

Things progressed to the point where he invited her back to his 
apartment and, after some small talk, they retired to his bedroom where 
he rattled her senseless.

After a pleasant interlude he asked with a smile, "So, you 
finish?" She paused for a second, frowned, and replied, "No."

Surprised, Salvatore reached for her and the rattling resumed. 
This time she thrashed about wildly and there were screams of passion..

The sex finally ends and, again, Salvatore smiles and asks, "You 
finish?" Again, after a short pause, she returns his smile, cuddles closer to 
him and softly says, "No."

Stunned, but damned if he was going to leave this woman 
unsatisfied. Salvatore reaches for the woman yet again. 
Using the last of his strength, he barely manages it, but they 
end together screaming, bucking, clawing and ripping the bed sheets.

Exhausted, Salvatore falls onto his back, gasping..

Barely able to turn his head, he looks into her eyes, 
smiles proudly and asked again, "You finish?"

Barely able to speak, the beautiful blond whispers in his ear,

"No, I'm Norwegian."


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Mutant (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

